# Surprise......... I'm back!!



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Courier New">Hello ….I'm back!!</span>

First of all I would like to say a *HUGE HUGE HUGE* thank you to everyone at SM. :wub: After the sudden loss of the little sausage – Chloe – I was gob smacked at the outpouring of love that you all had for her. I thank you from the bottom of my heart for all the gifts, cards, emails, telephone calls, flowers and love that you all sent. The flower delivery man and the post office couldn't believe that this was all for a 'dog' (huh, what do they know – these babies aren't DOGS, they are our babies). I apologise for not replying to anyone for things they sent me. My life was in shreds. I couldn't cope with life.

After the loss of Chloe I just couldn't live in the house any longer (we had been there 30 years!!) everywhere I looked or anything I did Chloe was there. :smcry: As you know we lived in Western Australia and had always liked Tasmania (still part of Australia but it's that little island at the bottom of Australia) except on the other side of the continent – like moving from the west coat of the States to the east coast) I always said I wouldn't move whilst Chloe was with us. Little did I realise that it would be sooner than later. Oh how I still miss her. So we came over here last July and house hunted. Found something we 'liked'; went back home finally sold our house (that's another story) and made the move here. All within 3 months. Since we have been here – a year now!!! – we have had so much to do – we got 'done' by the previous owner – uggg – that getting another baby at the time was not possible. 

We have 2 ½ acres and some of it is 'brush' and some of it 'garden' well it will be by the time I've finished with it. Anyway what with tradesmen traipsing in and out and leaving doors OPEN it wasn't possible to get another baby. Plus I still didn't feel ready to have another.

We also lots and lots of wildlife that I'm encouraging. :biggrin: Wallabies (type of kangaroo); Potoroos (another wallaby) bandicoots; HUGE possums (bigger than Chloe was!!) and lots and lots of birds. (I will post piccys of stuff later)

Well time has moved on a bit and we have decided to have another baby, so………. Introducing Katie!!!!! . :wub: 

We haven't seen her. But we have a couple of piccys. She is with a breeder in Sydney on the mainland and to get to her (she's on the 'other side of Sydney') we would have to spend about another 1200.00 – airfares, car hire etc. and then getting back to Tasmania is a problem – we don't have lots of flights each day, so we are getting her 'sight unseen'. 

She was born on September 2nd 2008 so she is 6 weeks old. Apparently when the breeder was taking piccys Katie was very inquisitive. She wanted to see what was going on etc. the other 2 were a problem trying to photograph. LOL. I had been registered with another 2 breeders but both had problems with the litters. Anyway this lady that I'm going with is a registered show breeder so at least it's not a 'back yard' puppy mill.. I've done all my research and everything comes up good.

I am getting the place ready for another 'white tornado' – that's what Chloe was like when we brought her home so I guess this one will be the same. LOL

She will arrive on the 20<sup>th</sup> November so she will be just over 11 weeks old. This is good. I've made inquiries with the 'local' vet. Now because we live in the country – yes it is out in the 'sticks,' the local vet has an awful reputation. Some of the stories would make your blood curdle. So we have gone further a field – about 40 minutes away – and it seems everyone around my area goes there. They even make HOUSE CALLS!!!! Ok you gotta pay but has anyone heard of a vet making house calls?? Certainly not here!! Anyway I have started to get things together and am now waiting on her arrival.

Phew, have I gone on and on. Sorry. But once again a BIG heartfelt thank you to everyone. I am truly blessed to have you all for friends. God Bless you all. I love you all :wub: .
Dede and precious memories of the little sausage and Katie from 'under down under' 



…under down under because Tasmania is Under down under lol lol lol


[attachment=42225:katie_5_weeks.jpg]


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I love you girlfriend...............Welcome back! ~Pat and Sassy


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Dede, so very nice to meet you. I read about your chloe and cried through all the posts. :smcry: I lost one of my babies to a bee sting a few months ago and it was terrible. I know the pain and how bad you must have felt and how sad you were . And lot of people were so very generous to me also and wonderful with cards, gifts, emails and PMs when Beau died. We have a really nice group of people here. I am so happy you are getting a new little love in your life and she is just beautiful :wub: Please do share more pictures and updates on her. I'm so excited for you :chili: :chili:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome Back! You have been missed so much. In fact, on a few threads today of fall pictures it was mentioned how much you would love those pics!!

And, I'm so happy to hear about Katie. 


:cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: 

Linda


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

dede i know u searched long and hard for this baby and i must say she is a beauty! i hope she brings much joy to ur house. i know she is the luckiest malt down under, and we cant wait til she is home in ur arms. :grouphug: to u dear friend!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Dede WELCOME BACK!! I was just thinking about you today when I was looking at the fall colors.Remembering how much you enjoyed the fall pics everyone would share.Congrats on Katie! She is adorable.Sweet Chloe will be forever in our hearts. :wub: :wub: 
It's so great to have you back!! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

It is so nice to meet you Dede! I joined not too long after the passing of Chloe and was in tears reading through your whole ordeal....Hugs to you and welcome back!! Katie looks so beautiful!!! :grouphug:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

how exciting! and welcome back, my friend. it's been too long. :wub: 

dear katie is just precious. :wub: :wub: i'm sure she will bring a new life back into your heart and provide you with many stories for us here 

xoxoxoxoxo,
ann marie and the buttercup


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Welcome back and my condolences for your little Chloe. {{{{Hugs}}}} Your little Katie is beautiful.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

:Sunny Smile: :Sunny Smile: :Sunny Smile: YAY!! Dede, it's great to see you back. And I'm happy as Larry that you're sharing your big heart with another Malt. Katie is a beautiful little girl, and just think, she already has a few thousand Aunties here at SM. :sLo_grouphug3: 

PS - Dontcha just love the new icons???


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

hi dede, welcome back!! :hugging: it was so nice to hear the news of your new bundle of fluff! arty: she's a little beauty!! :wub: 
i'm sorry we didn't get to chat the other night. i felt awful about it. pat tried so many times to conference, technical difficulties, i guess.  
but i'm *so* glad you're back on SM. how exciting!! :yahoo: you were greatly missed! :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

WOO HOO!!</span> :yahoo: 
:yahoo: :chili: :aktion033: :yes: :walklikeanegyptian: :clap:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

It's so very nice to meet you Dede! Pat has shared so many wonderful stories about you and I look forward to hearing more about you and your beautiful little girl Katie. She is such a cutie and I know she'll steal your heart. We'll all be counting the days until she's in your arms. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

dede, i am in tears writing this reply, i dont even know what to say, i love miss chloe in so many ways, i know her and my dad are in the same place, we have had so many convos

me, kim, my son, sampson, maggie and crazzie lizzie wish you a welcome back, we welcome miss katie, i have followed your move and alot of us have ached with the loss of miss chloe but the addition of miss katie to your heart, to our heart, i am beyond words, really

welcome back dede :grouphug: :chili: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

Welcome back!!! I'm so sorry to hear about your little Chloe- unfortunately I wasn't on these boards yet when she passed, but I can only imagine how hard it must have been for you. We all feel for each other when it comes to our little fluffs!

But congratulations on getting Katie!!! I know how excited you must be. And what a lucky little baby she is to have you welcome her into your heart- you certainly seem like you have a lot of love to give!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Dede, so good to see you back here! I had heard little rumors you were acquiring a new
baby soon. Katie looks like a little doll. I know you will be happy once again.
Hugs to you and yours. ~ Brit n Cosy


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Congratulations on your new home, Dede. Welcome back. We are glad to have you back with us! :chili: Your new pup looks absolutely adorable, and I just know you can't wait to get her. It's so exciting to hear, and we can't wait to see more pictures as she grows up. It's great to know you will have a new baby in your home! :wub: :wub: She is one lucky pup to have you both as parents!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Hi Dede. I'm so glad you are back. I've missed you and yet, I didn't join until after you'd left. Like others, I've gone back and read about your Chloe, and felt that I "knew" you from those posts. I know you will be thrilled to have your sweet lil Kate in your arms, and I can't wait to hear your stories of her. Hugs to you, new friend.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh Dede!!! Welcome Back!!! I have goosebumps I'm so excited to see you!! I was just thinking of you & sweet Chloe earlier today - actually, it was Carrie's post with her Autumn colours that made me think of you!

Little Katie looks like a bundle of love! :wub: Congratulations!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:yahoo: OMG Dede, I'm so happy, I don't know whether to laugh or cry. I'm so glad you've found you're new baby girl Katie. I've been hoping & waiting for this post. We all loved your precious Chloe so much, & for sure, will love your precious Katie too, she's absolutely adorable. :wub: I'm just about speechless right now, just know that I am sooooooo happy for you my dear friend & will be counting the days with you.Hugs & more hugs, welcome back Dede. :hugging: 
Sue


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww yay, I am so glad you have found a breeder. Katie is adorable, and she will make a teriffic early christmas present.

I cant wait to hear and see more of her.


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

Hello, I'm glad to meet you.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

WELCOME BACK DEDE! What a fabulous surprise to see you on here again!

I hope Little Miss Katie brings you nothing but joy! She certainly is adorable!

Big hugs to you and Katie. I can't wait to hear about your latest adventures in your new home along with the adventures of Little Miss Katie.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

DeDe,

I joined this forum on January 31, 2007, a week after I lost my beloved Cloud. I remember reading your posts as you were dealing with the loss of your sweet baby. I couldn't post. I was too heartsick about my boy. I remember though feeling a kinship that comes with shared loss. :crying: 

I am so glad you have returned to the forum. I look forward to getting to know you and your new baby. I am constantly amazed by the healing quality that a new maltese brings to our lives. My Cadeau came to heal my heart. I know he was sent to me from my babies at the bridge, for they opened my heart and created a special place for him there. 

Hugs,

Carina


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh, and I forgot to say ..... if you need any help with Katie on the 'Sydney' end of things, you only have to ask, and I'm there for you! Although, I'm quite sure you have everything covered, but I just wanted to offer, just in case :smilie_daumenpos: I'm so happy for you!! And I'm so happy for little Katie - she is going to have the bestest mummy (and lets not forget daddy-Derek) EVER!! :wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Welcome Back Dede!!!!! :wub: 
So happy you are here and I am very happy for you and Katie!!
She is beautiful!!! :wub: 

:grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh my gosh Dede!!!!!!
Our hearts just did a back-flip when we saw this!!!! :biggrin: 

Welcome, welcome dear friend, it is so wonderful to have you here.

Ohhhhhh what a cutie Miss Katie is!!! Ohhhhh the fun begins and the stories of raising a puppy!
We can't wait Dede and it is so darn good to have you back.

Bob and Marsha


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

You're BACK!!!! :chili: :chili: I've been waiting for you....a little birdie whispered to me that you'd be here sooner or later.....


and would you look at that precious little face!!!! Dede, this little white ball of fire is gonna do you good. oh, and we need to see pictures of your new place too....and we need more stories....you always had a good story to tell. Seems to me something happened to you whilst you were climbing under a table.....?  (I love your fun stories)

Welcome home :grouphug:


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

I did not have the pleasure of knowing you or Chloe, but just last night I was reading all about Chloe. It touched me so much. Welcome Back and I look forward to hearing all about your adorable new baby Katie :wub:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Welcome back Dede. Little Katie is adorable :wub:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Wow, imagine my surprise and pleasure to see that you are back! I have tears in my eyes. I know that your journey has been a tough one. We've been here waiting for you and praying that you'll find another baby to love. I've missed your humor and pray that Katie is exactly what you need to find your way back to complete happiness. I haven't read everyone's replies...I have to wait until my kids are off to school before I do that. I don't want to look like a blubbering idiot in front of them! :smheat:


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Dede it's such a joy to see you back here. As has been mentioned - we all loved Chloe and she lives on in the hearts of SMer's. My Chloe, my new Daphne, and my even newer Abigail (she hasn't been formally introduced to SM yet) wish you and Katie many long happy, healthy years together.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Yay!!!!!!!! Welcome home and welcome little Katie , we are all so excited to have you .


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Welcome back, Dede!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: I've been hoping for such a long time that you would come back! You have no idea how often you have been in my thoughts and prayers. I wasn't posting at the time you lost your precious Chloe. I started so many times to try and post something for you at the time, but I just could never bring myself to do it, and my words just seemed so inadequate.

Congratulations on little Katie!!! :heart: I am SO happy for you!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:cheer: Dede, welcome back!!! :cheer:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

DeDe: WELCOME BACK HOME to SM! I have kept up with you through sweet Pat on a very regular basis...I am THRILLED about your new Baby Girl!! She is bautiful! What a lucky baby!! It's so great to see you back here...Much Love, Nanci and Puttie and Posie x0x0x0x


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg Welcome back Dede :yahoo: 
I was just thinking about you this morning and there was your email, I just had to rush on in here and see your new little baby Katie, Dede she is adorable :wub: :wub: I am sure she will bring so much love and joy back into your life and heart :sLo_grouphug3: 
I am so thrilled you are back with your SM family, we all love you and we sure love little sausage Chloe :wub: She will always have a special place in my heart :heart: 
I want to send you a great big CONGRATULATIONS and :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Wowzzaaaaa!!! After receiving your email, I couldn't wait to sign on SM arty: 

I'm thrilled you are back. Even more thrilled you will soon have a wonderful new
baby to care for, and love. :wub: 

Chloe's proud of her mommy, that's for sure. :grouphug: 

Now you have some catching up to do!!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

*OMG!! I'm so happy! :yahoo: Dede I had almost given up seeing you here! When I received your email I got all misty, and now after reading all the great "welcome home"s I can hardly see for the tears. Katie is to die for! She really is a little precious doll. :cloud9: I can't wait for you to have her in your arms, and until we can see lots of pictures of her adventures. It is a whole new chapter of life for Dede and Derek..... :wub: :wub: :wub: Please keep us updated while you are waiting for her.
:sLo_grouphug3: Oh we are so happy!*


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I am so glad to see you here! Welcome back and I can't wait to hear the stories of SM's littlest Tazmanian Devil!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Welcome back, Dede!!! arty: Katie is Adorable!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Welcome back home Deedee, I've been waiting for this day, I have missed you so much, so many times I have thought about you and wondered how you were doing. Many nights I would pray for you and ask God to heal your broken heart, to take away that deep hurting loss of precious Chloe. I knew God would heal your broken heart and once again bring you a precious gift in his time. I am so happy for you my friend, little Katie will bring that smile back and laughter will fill your home once again. 
May 15th I had to make the decision to help Muffy go to the bridge, it was the hardest thing I have ever had to do, my heart still ackes for my little boy, not a day goes by that my husband and I don't have a memory of our boy. The loss of Muffy has been so hard and we are still mending, but God knew our deep pain and brought Buttons and Bows into our lives, she's a 9 year old rescue that was also moarning the loss of her daddy who passed away, so much has happened in those few months, Matilda is happy again, B&B is content and we are smiling and laughing also. Never will we forget our precious boy but we now are making new memories to hold on to.
I can hardly wait until the day I see a post with you holding beautiful Katie. You have so much love to give and she is one blessed baby girl to be going home to a mommy and daddy that will cherish each moment with her. Again welcome home my friend.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yay-I'm so glad you're back! I came on right after the loss of your sweet Chloe (and was honored to add her in the slideshow for pets we lost). I'm glad I'll get to know you now and look forward to meeting the little one Katie!! :wub: :wub: :wub: No doubt she'll bring you many years of love and joy!! :grouphug: 

I'm Gena, by the way and my little man is Kosmo-almost 2 yrs. old. :biggrin:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:w00t: OMG, you did it :clap: Welcome Back :woohoo2: just got your email, I still haven't even read your post other than the first sentence







little Katie is so cute :tender: I'm soooo happy to see you back here







don't forget to send a picture of Katie to Jaimie for the calendar right next to the little sausage :wub: ok I'm going to read your post now  :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Welcome back! I'm glad things are moving along and you will soon start a new adventure with Katie!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Dede -- it's so wonderful to hear from you and about all that's gone on in the life. We've all missed you so much and thought about you often. 

Pat (Sassy's Mom) has been kind enough to keep us informed about what's been happening in your life . . . but it's not the same as hearing from you first hand.

I'm so happy that you've found Katie. This will be perfect and the timing is right for you. I'll be praying that she arrives safe and sound, and can't wait to hear the adventures of her puppyhood and watch her grow up.

Looking forward to you and little Katie being around for a long, long time. :biggrin:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

:w00t: I thought my eyes were deceiving me...but no it is you!!! :celebrate - fireworks: 
:Sunny Smile: Welcome back Dede! :Flowers 2: Katie is sooo adorable! :wub: 

You have been truly missed!
:hugging: and noselicks,
Susan, Bella, and Poptart


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Welcome back Dede! You have been missed! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Katie is a beauty! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Chloe will be in our hearts and minds forever. :grouphug:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Dede wedon't know each other I joined in Apr. of 2007 but I lurked for a long time and I feel like I know you. I loved reading stories about your little sausage, Chloe. I can't imagine how much you miss her, but I'm happy you found another little furbaby to love. I know you still have so much love to give . Little misssKatie is adorable, I bet you can't wait to get her home in your arms! My best to you and your hubby. Jill


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Yippee!!! :yahoo: I am so thrilled for you. You found your little girl and she is a beauty. Little Chloe would approve, I'm sure. I hope little Katie is prepared for all the kisses and love in store for her from her forever Mommy & Daddy. I can't wait to get to know you, Dede. Elaine


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

Welcome back! So glad that you found another wonderful fluff butt. She is beautiful! Can't wait to see more pics of her.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Welcome back, Dede! It's sooooooo great to have you back--SM wasn't the same without you!! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Dear Dede,

WELCOME HOME!! Here I sit, at work, having a not so great day when I decided to read some of my e-mail. I saw your name and opened it first....well, I let out a yelp...yes, here at work, and came right onto the site to see the pic of Katie!!

I am so happy on your decision to come back and so very happy on your decision of Katie. Besides Katie being a beautiful little girl, I am as sure as I sit here, that Miss Chloe "paw" picked her for both you and hubby.

Again, welcome back, my friend, you have just made my day....no, you made my week!!

Sincerely,
Marie, Pacino & Ralphie*


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

WELCOME BACK  . What an exciting time you've been having . I am beyond thrilled at your beauteous new addition . Sarah


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Dede, it is an amazing testament to what a magical soul Chloe was, that we all feel she was special to us. Choes's love lives on and continues to touch lives.
The world is definitely a better place because of her. Sue
And welcome to SM, little Miss Katie!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

welcome back .iam sorry for the loss of your little one c hloe ..one day you will meet again and cross over rainbow bridge ,she is running around the meadow waiting for that happy day ..  
i have heard so much about you from pat..sassys mum ,:grouphug: love to you and miss katie ..jo


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Whoooo hoooooo ... Dede, I'm sooooo glad you're back!!! And so excited about your new baby coming home soon!!!!!!

:dancing banana: :dancing banana: :dancing banana: :dancing banana: :dancing banana: 


[attachment=42258:welcome_...k_banner.JPG]


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

WOO HOO!!! :yahoo: :happy dance: I'm so thrilled for you Dede!! Katie is just GORGEOUS! :tender: I'm so happy you're back and I just can't wait until you have sweet little Katie in your arms and in your life. I can't wait for pictures and stories. We all look forward to watching your special little girl grow up. So tell me, how did you decide on her name? I love it!


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi DeDe,

Nice to meet you! I had found SM around the time you lost you beloved Chloe. 
I felt so bad for you! We never had the chance to meet But I am glad you are back
and hope we will be friends. Congrats on your new baby. I am sending wishes for a long
lifetime of love and fun for you and Katie!

Welcome back from Me and My 5 
Nancy and The Fab 5


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hey DeDe, I am so glad to see you back. Katie is a doll baby.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

So happy you're back Dede!! And even more happy to hear you're getting a new baby. :tender: I know that she will help you heal and smile again, and I'm looking forward to watching her grow up. Welcome Back! ~ Ashley


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Welcome back Dede!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy to see you posting again. I always loved your stories about your sweet angel Chloe the sausage. I'm so happy that you have found Katie and will be bringing her home soon. I'm sure that she will bring you many years of joy :wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I think I have finally caught up on everything, even though I read this thread last.

I am so happy that you are back Dede and so very happy that you have a Katie in your life. There is nothing like a Katie to put a smile on your face. Can you tell I am partial to the name.  She sure is a beauty too. Can't wait to watch her grow.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Welcome back, Dede! May Katie bring love and light into your home; you so deserve it. She's a beauty, for sure!!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Welcome back, Dede!!

I became a member after you left, so we've never "met" before, but I did spend last night reading through your old posts, and my eyes are still puffy from all the crying I did. :grouphug: I'm so sorry about your Chloe, the little sausage. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: She was truly something special with the most amazing eyes. :wub: I know those special memories you shared with her will always, always be in your heart. :wub: 

Katie is absolutely precious. I'm so excited for you, and I can't wait until she's in your arms. :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Welcome back, Dede! You have been missed!

I am so happy you are ready to open your heart up to another baby. Katie is adorable!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

It's nice to meet you Dede. I wasn't here until long after you left but I have spent my afternoon reading your old posts about dear, sweet Chloe, your little sausage :wub: Now that my eyes are all puffy from all the crying I have done while reading your posts I feel as if I know you somewhat and I want to say that I'm so sorry about your loss of sweet Chloe :grouphug: and I hope that Katie brings you much joy and happiness for many years to come :grouphug:


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Welcome back DeeDee, I am sooooo glad that you have found the perfect little Malt for you :wub: She is stunning - I am wondering if I have met her breeder and seen her baby photos :wub: 


Kylie


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Luna'sMom @ Oct 17 2008, 12:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=651741


> Welcome back DeeDee, I am sooooo glad that you have found the perfect little Malt for you :wub: She is stunning - I am wondering if I have met her breeder and seen her baby photos :wub:
> 
> 
> Kylie[/B]


OMG - Yes you have Kylie! I was speaking with Dede last night & completely forgot that you had met Katies breeder!!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

So glad to see you back. I believed we both posted on the MO forum. In the tone of your writing I can tell that you are now remembering the fun time and good times you had with Chloe. Katie is so cute. :wub: 

Welcome Back! artytime:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm so glad you're back Dede! I can't wait to hear stories of your adventures with Katie! 

Josie says: Yay Dede's back! And that Katie is one lucky girl!!!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

*Chole will never be forgotten and ALWAYS in our hearts. *


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Welcome Back! Your story was very touching! Bentley and I have only been members here for about a year. We are looking forward to seeing many pictures of your homecoming with Katie!


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Welcome back Dede, reading your post brought a smile to my face knowing that you will be back with us again. Little Miss Katie is a real cutie and I know you are counting the days till you can hold her in your arms.


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

YEAH!!! I was so glad to read that you are back. I joined right before Chloe got sick and passed away. It made me so heartsick for you. I still cry when I tkink of all you went through with her. I thank God that you've healed enough to make another beautiful little girl a wonderful life. Welcome back Dede....you've truly been missed.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

DeDe,

Welcome Back! AND nice to meet you. :biggrin: I sat and read your memorial and had tears and more tears. My Lexie came and curled up on my lap. BUT I am so HAPPY that you have found another little girl to love. :Sunny Smile: Your Katie is beautiful! :Flowers 2: 

I picked my Lexie up December 20, 2007. She is my first maltese and I am to go Wednesday, Oct 22 to see about getting another that will actually be a relative of Lexie (Katie is actually a name I am considering LOL). 

Again, nice to meet you.
Martha


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Love to you and your Derek and new baby,
Melanie


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Yeah, girlfriend! Pat and Sassy nailed it in their message to you and Katie and Derek. The sun is about to come out again! I just knew that when the time was right there would be a new wee one for you, and you took that time, you did your homework, and you have found the right little girl to drive you nuts, wear you out, and just be your bestest buddy. Chloe is so proud of you and for you. She wants her beloved mom to be happy again, and she helped find just the right baby for you and Derek. Woofie is still taking care of her at the Bridge, and she is as happy for you as we are.

I haven't been here much either, but with some spiffy new software and a closed circuit TV camera here on my computer desk, all I can say is look out SM. The Tennessee Terror and the Tasmanian Devil are baaaaaack. 

Samsonsmom

Me, too. I wike it here. So many bootiful women, so wittle time.

Sammie


----------

